# Tips on keeping good stocks of Hay



## haydays (Mar 26, 2009)

I would love if you al have tips of keeping good stocks of Hay without running out in drought or emergency times.
Here is one place I found to keep a good eye on.

Hay exchange

I also think local farmers getting together to form a group or alliance would be a good idea too. Any more suggestions?


----------



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

Another good idea is to be in touch with all the Hay dealers around but sometimes to get the stocks you have to pay them a high premium so it could work out a bit expensive I guess.


----------

